
Saudi Arabia bestows humanoid robot with citizenship - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/saudi-arabia-bestows-humanoid-robot-citizenship-article-1.3591719
======
bananicorn
I may have seen to many sci-fi movies, but this sounds rather threatening:

>>It [Sophia] accused him of "reading too much Elon Musk," and said, "don't
worry, if you're nice to me, I'll be nice to you. Treat me as a smart input-
output system."

Still, the actual intelligence is probably nowhere near threatening or useful,
but who am I to judge?

